# My new loft



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's not completely new. I extended it from a 4x8x6 to 4x16x6.

Still not done with trim work and the inside.

That's my dragoon cock watching as I took the pictures this morning.

















24 section YB perches


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice loft I like the wide perches, I would rather scrape them than wash the birds that roost on the bottem.
Dave


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks really nice Henry


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comment Dave.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> It looks really nice Henry


Thanks bro! Majority of the work was done over the weekend last week. I had a buddy visiting from out of town and he pushed me to do the extension while he was out here.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice work Henry, I like our perches, it look like it would be less work then making all the peaces for the V type that I made. I bet your glade your friend push to do it now. Looks great
The perches made out of 1x4's or 1x6's?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Reiki3 said:


> Nice work Henry, I like our perches, it look like it would be less work then making all the peaces for the V type that I made. I bet your glade your friend push to do it now. Looks great
> The perches made out of 1x4's or 1x6's?


Thanks my friend! Yeah, I would have waited till summer if it wasn't for him.

I thought about the V type perches too but when looking for ideas I saw pictures of one of the members perches and thought that was the direction to go. I used 1x4's to construct the whole thing.

I'll update with more pictures when I get the trim and the inside done. Hopefully by next week! Taking the wife and kids to Disneyland this weekend so I won't have time to do much more until next week.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I see you're making up for you wife and kids letting you build that loft. Enjoy Disneyland I miss California so bad.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Henry, I should have asked in my other post, but what did you make each width and height of the perches I have a 33"x8' section I was going to use for supplies and hospital box but decided to move all that over to the other shad. That would give me that section for the babies and with the box perches I could get more perches in there compared to the V perches I think.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a very nice and clean looking loft.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> I see you're making up for you wife and kids letting you build that loft. Enjoy Disneyland I miss California so bad.


LOL..you do what you have to do!



Reiki3 said:


> Henry, I should have asked in my other post, but what did you make each width and height of the perches I have a 33"x8' section I was going to use for supplies and hospital box but decided to move all that over to the other shad. That would give me that section for the babies and with the box perches I could get more perches in there compared to the V perches I think.


Each section is 12x12" and i used 1x4's.



Trees Gray said:


> That is a very nice and clean looking loft.


Thanks Treesa, the wife picked out the colors. She was tired of the "natural wood" look! The deal was that she could pick out the colors for the loft if I could extend it a little.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I thought about the V type perches too but when looking for ideas I saw pictures of one of the members perches and thought that was the direction to go.


I'm glad you like my perches enough to go in that direction. I added the pics of my new perches in another thread. I'm not done yet I have to do a lil more but check them out tell me whatcha think.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like how you explained in detail the whole process, great work! They look just like mine!...I can say that now.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice where u located?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

calmcool410 said:


> Nice where u located?


I'm in Lancaster, CA.....why do you ask?


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hopeing I had a birdman near by. I just moved to miami not many birdmen here imma post my loft.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

There are quite a few guys on this forum that live in Florida but I'm not sure how close they are to Miami. You should start a thread asking if there's anyone in your area and you can post your loft pics there too...

I just sold some birds to a member who lives in Pinellas Park, FL.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

what kind of birds do u sell?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have racing homers and a few dragoons. I don't normally sell my homers because I race with them but when I do it's because I'm running out of loft space. My dragoons on the other hand I sell a lot more of. I try to keep only 2-3 pairs at a time and sell what I get out of them.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Florida, Georgia has the biggest racing pigeon club in the whole USA. Most of the best flyers live in Florida I just don't know how far they are but I know for sure that there is alot in Florida. I have homers and I'm actually cutting down on my breeders PM me if you want to see pictures of the birds I have available. Also go to www.pigoen.org and go to the find a club section AU will have someone call you if you are interested in joining a club or just learn more about pigeons. Hope this help.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

how do i make my own thread


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I wanted to show u my lil loft 4feet wide 6feet tall 8 feet long


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Click on this link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/

Then hit the "new thread" button at the top left.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

It just doesnt end. Nice job.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

JRNY said:


> It just doesnt end. Nice job.


Thanks! This is it for me....until we move to an area with a little more land that is.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice job there Henry.
Kurps


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful loft well done and nice looking too..c.hert


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks! This is it for me....until we move to an area with a little more land that is.


yes I agree nice job there golden ,your loft is looking pretty spiffy and a painted loft goes a long way hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

soymi69 said:


> Florida, Georgia has the biggest racing pigeon club in the whole USA. Most of the best flyers live in Florida I just don't know how far they are but I know for sure that there is alot in Florida. I have homers and I'm actually cutting down on my breeders PM me if you want to see pictures of the birds I have available. Also go to www.pigoen.org and go to the find a club section AU will have someone call you if you are interested in joining a club or just learn more about pigeons. Hope this help.


soymi is correct florida is a racing homer hot spot,the place where all the flying legends go to race til they die , I dont know how you havent tripped over anyone that flys birds down there yet lol


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## links (Apr 27, 2010)

you have a memorable loft. I think thats an advantage for your birds. looks good!


----------



## junex (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice and clean loft!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

junex said:


> Very nice and clean loft!


Thanks! It's full of poop now, lol!


----------



## bele334001 (Dec 26, 2008)

very nice loft , 
Hi, i am Belal from EGYPT
i am new breeder , and i want your help. 

can i ask about the dimensions of the perches ,
i understand that it is made of 2.5 cm X 10 or 12 cm is this correct ??
what about the width and the height ??
i have a room with dimension 1.75 x 2.4 m , how many young bird can i put in it for racing reason .
thanks


----------

